# Northern Counties -Our Show Brag



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Had a kitten day at Northern Counties and had great fun!!

And the kittens did..............

Our future stud....Mylynn Matinee Idol - Ist Open, Best of Breed, Chocolate Point, 2 x1st and 1 x 2nd










Flutterby Trendy Wendy - Ist Open, Best of Breed, Apricot Point, 2 x1st and 1 x 2nd, Nominated Best Kitten










Mafdet Honeybee - Ist Open, Best of Breed, Seal Point, red card day, Nominated Best kitten ------and awarded Best of Variety Kitten!!! YAY!!!










Well done babies xxxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow, fantastic. "CONGRATS" to you and the babies especially my name sake Wendy, lol*


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Bootiful piccies Kay of Gorgeous Puss Cats....

A Flutterby, A Mylynn and a Mafdet in one post - woohoo!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you, they are full of beans today, had loads of chicken for yummies and playing silly with each other!!! lol!!!


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Wow, fantastic. "CONGRATS" to you and the babies especially my name sake Wendy, lol*


No doubt you are a trendy Wendy too?!!! yay! Will keep you up to date, lol!!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

congrats  

thought you would have txt me


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> No doubt you are a trendy Wendy too?!!! yay! Will keep you up to date, lol!!


*Haha, not so much anymore, what with kids & cats, lol Look forward to the updates*


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

emmar said:


> congrats
> 
> thought you would have txt me


I did, my love!!! Others didn't get their text to, mate..xx


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

i didnt get it  
oh well congrats m8ty ...your kitten are bootiful xxx


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Beautiful babies Kay! Doing you very proud!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations Kay


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations Kay...
gorgeous babies...


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations Kay lovely cats


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Congratulations!!! *


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Way to go Kay, all three babies were beautiful.They did you proud. xxxxx


----------

